# Crescent



## MrEd (Oct 1, 2009)

9/30/9 Crescent

Today I am taking the Northbound Crescent from New Orleans to Charlotte. I waited in the lounge, had some coffee and then boarded the rear sleeper. There are two sleeping cars and no matter which one I get on, the coffee machine never works. Ronnel is the car attendant; he stopped by my bedroom for a chat. I guess all the economy rooms were sold out this trip because I have a deluxe room. That’s nice, I can see out either side of the train.

We departed on time, a freight train waited for us to clear the yard; so we had a clear shot. I could have stored a ton of bags in this room, plenty of space overhead; of course there is a rail in the way so bags can not be really wide.

There was a truck accident on the huey long bridge this morning, chemical spill; not sure if that will impact the sunset limited today. My friend I was riding with previous was taking the sunset back to California, while I took the Crescent. He is a real railnut.

After a little bit the second coffee pot broke, then we had none. There was the entire contents of the pot on the floor, what a mess. I did notice the mirror in my room is about to fall off the wall; it is missing the top two screws. The car attendant came in with some tape to fix the mirror. I would hate for that to fall on my head at night. With the sleepers on the back of the train there is significant more movement now since I am last car on the train. Ronnel told me the elderly lady in the H room is afraid to move and use the restroom.

The elevator at Birmingham that was broken 4 months ago is back working with out issue. They brought up some passengers on a cart but it is a slow process. It was actually working last time I was here, so I should say it is still working now; but it’s very old.

I wrote a new java program on the computer today so I have not been looking out the window as much as I normally do. It was hard to get work done because of all the jostling. I did manage to walk to the back of the train for some pictures though; of course the windows are dirty.

I man got very sick today from the turkey sausage. Angela the lead service attendant had to halt further orders until someone could investigate. I always get the pork sausage. Only two people ordered it, one did not eat any of it, one poor soul at the entire thing. They were thinking of getting some emergency service people at Atlanta. The dining car is really old, maybe from 1910 or 1950, its car 8559, but the air conditioning works great in it. This is not one of the new Viewliner diners.

I have to take the train to New York next week for a television show, but there appears to be service outage on the Carolinian. I might have to drive to DC and train from there, what a shame. I picked up a spring timetable at the New Orleans Union Station, but that doesn’t have the DC trains in it. The new mid-day service from Charlotte to Raleigh did not start in July as planned; now it is been pushed to January 2010.

Train left Atlanta on time; I could see the EMTs wheeling one passenger down the long platform as we pulled away. There was a full moon tonight so I could watch the countryside as we rolled along.

I got some sleep on the way to Charlotte. We arrived without incident, 20 minutes early. Sixty people waiting for board at 1:30am, they say a sold out train. I had excellent service on the train. Ronnel brought me a coffee from the dining car before we said goodbye, nice touch.


----------



## cpamtfan (Oct 1, 2009)

MrEd said:


> I man got very sick today from the turkey sausage. Angela the lead service attendant had to halt further orders until someone could investigate. I always get the pork sausage. Only two people ordered it, one did not eat any of it, one poor soul at the entire thing. They were thinking of getting some emergency service people at Atlanta. The dining car is really old, maybe from 1910 or 1950, its car 8559, but the air conditioning works great in it. This is not one of the new Viewliner diners.



Ouch. People have disliked the turkey sausage since it was first put up, and now its making people sick? They should go back to the chicken sausage which was well liked and doesn't give people a sick tummy.

1910 :huh: ? If it were a 1910 car it would be wooden and have a coal oven! No, I don't think 8559 got a Temoinsa rebuild, so it still has its original 48 seat layout. TAre you refering that you think the Temoinsa Rebuilds as Viewliner diners because they still have Heritage in they're blood :lol: .

Nice report!


----------



## cpamtfan (Oct 1, 2009)

MrEd said:


> After a little bit the second coffee pot broke, then we had none. There was the entire contents of the pot on the floor, what a mess. I did notice the mirror in my room is about to fall off the wall; it is missing the top two screws. The car attendant came in with some tape to fix the mirror. I would hate for that to fall on my head at night.



I'd hate for my car to smell like coffee if I hated it! Or if I wanted to look out the back, I'd have to cross "Lake Starbucks".

Its a good thing you pointed the mirror out before it fell, or else you would have has seven years bad luck on a train :lol: !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 1, 2009)

Again an enjoyable report! Perhaps someone else had the mirror break and the bad karma stayed in the sleeper and the diner, that turkey sausage is next to the mystery meat flat iron trin kill, nasty stuff, it needs to go away too!If youren ot Jewish or Muslim stick to the bacon or pork version if offered?

Since Im ridin g this train soon hope they either fix the ancient cars or the rotation brings some newer ones my way, itll be my first time in a viewliner sleeper, after the ancient mariners that the Sunset on San Antonio Ltd., CONO and TE get its hopeful that better equipment is due this popular route! Thanks! Hope you get the train instead of having to drive to WAS!


----------



## had8ley (Oct 1, 2009)

MrEd said:


> 9/30/9 Crescent
> Today I am taking the Northbound Crescent from New Orleans to Charlotte. I waited in the lounge, had some coffee and then boarded the rear sleeper. There are two sleeping cars and no matter which one I get on, the coffee machine never works. Ronnel is the car attendant; he stopped by my bedroom for a chat. I guess all the economy rooms were sold out this trip because I have a deluxe room. That’s nice, I can see out either side of the train.
> 
> We departed on time, a freight train waited for us to clear the yard; so we had a clear shot. I could have stored a ton of bags in this room, plenty of space overhead; of course there is a rail in the way so bags can not be really wide.
> ...


Sounds like a "mixed bag" journey Mr. Ed. I also have ridden the 11 car ON # 20 & # 19 a few times since they put it on the rear. I agree that it is hold on to your hat at times. Perhaps that why the mirror was about to fall off. There have been some posters who have not noticed the lateral motion but it is definitely there especially between Slidell and Birmingham. That freight you saw; was it by the cemeteries where you make a right turn onto the NS? If so, the UP and NS park trains there for interchange movement. We've actually gone up to Tuscaloosa and come back and the same train would be sitting there in SP meltdown days. Hope the rest of your trip was enjoyful and hope to meet you again.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 1, 2009)

cpamtfan said:


> 1910 :huh: ? If it were a 1910 car it would be wooden and have a coal oven! No, I don't think 8559 got a Temoinsa rebuild, so it still has its original 48 seat layout. TAre you refering that you think the Temoinsa Rebuilds as Viewliner diners because they still have Heritage in they're blood :lol: .


8559 did not get one of the Temoinsa rebuild packages.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 1, 2009)

had8ley said:


> [ That freight you saw; was it by the cemeteries where you make a right turn onto the NS? If so, the UP and NS park trains there for interchange movement. We've actually gone up to Tuscaloosa and come back and the same train would be sitting there in SP meltdown days. Hope the rest of your trip was enjoyful and hope to meet you again.


I believe its an area of new orleans called Florida. Looked like where two different tracks merged together.


----------

